# FR: sous les coussinets et les cinq filets incrustés du collier



## Angela Thomas

Hello again! 
*DOC:* 1907 Museum catalog of ancient Egyptian mirrors. Catalog entry. 
*CONTEXT: 44016. Manche de miroir.* - Bois et ivoire. Sa forme est celle d'une colonnette d'une seule pièce, peinte en rouge, avec chapiteau à volutes rondes (la fleur emblématique de la Haute-Égypte?). Pour toute ornementation, quatre boutons d'ivoire plantés deux à deux dans le coeur de chaque volute, plus deux fleurettes de la même matière plantées sous les coussinets et les cinq filets incrustés du collier. *
ATTEMPT:* The whole ornamentation consists of four ivory buds hammered in pairs into the center of each volute, two more flowerets of the same material hammered *under *the cushions and *under?* the five inlaid fillets on the collar. 
*QUERY:* Or is it "*under *the cushions, and five inlaid fillets on the collar"? 
Unfortunately, can't see the florets under anything, but I included the picture here anyway! 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Garoubet

Based on the way it is written, comma, _plus_ and _et_, I'd go with your second option. The author enumerates the 3 characteristics of the ornamentation. Otherwise it would have been _4 boutons... et deux fleurettes_.

In addition, the pictures shows that the flowerets are not under the 5 fillets


----------



## olivier68

Hi Angela,

Garoubet's analysis makes sense ;-)

Regards,


----------



## Maître Capello

Garoubet said:


> Based on the way it is written, comma, _plus_ and _et_, I'd go with your second option.


The comma, _plus_ and _et_ make me interpret it as the first option, not the second. By the way, according to your interpretation, where would the cushions be? To me, there are four cushions interleaved with five fillets.

_quatre boutons d'ivoire plantés deux à deux dans le coeur de chaque volute*, plus* deux fleurettes de la même matière plantées sous *{*les coussinets *et* les cinq filets incrustés du collier*}*._

four ivory buds hammered in pairs into the center of each volute*, as well as* two flowerets of the same material hammered under the cushions *and* the five inlaid fillets on the collar.


----------



## olivier68

La question est effectivement de savoir où sont les "coussinets" et où sont les "cinq filets incrustés du collier"... Je ne m'aventurerai pas plus avant, ignorant que je suis ici et des "coussinets" et "du collier" ;-)
Angela, avez-vous une autre image où on distingue plus clairement "coussinets" et "collier" ?


----------



## Garoubet

Maitre Capello et moi même avons donc une interprétation complétement opposée; j'ai mis en image ce que j'ai compris du texte et ce que j'ai vu sur l'image; La seule chose que je n'ai pas identifié sont les coussinets et je ne vois pas à quoi cela correspond sur l'image.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les coussinets sont les quatre renflements où vous avez écrit « 5 fillets ». Ils représentent les quatre éléments.


----------



## Garoubet

En architecture, et on peut penser que l'auteur a puisé dans les termes d'architecture pour décrire ce manche qui ressemble à une colonne, le terme coussinet s'emploie pour le corps de moulures des chapiteau ionique (parfois aussi dorique) qui s'enroule pour former les volutes.
Généralement, sur les colonnes, le coussinet qui est la partie ou les deux volutes se rejoignent au milieu, est horizontal ou légèrement en creux et ressemble alors à un coussin. Dans cet objet ici, le coussinet est très en V, donc il est difficile de dire ce que cela veut dire "sous le coussinet"; à la base du V, sous les coté...?  
Mais il y a peut-être une autre définition de coussinet.
Et en architecture, filet désigne une moulure fine.


----------



## Angela Thomas

Hi everyone! I too thought my author was using _coussinet _in architectural terms (part between the fillets and volutes), but I've researched all his uses of the term and he seems to be using it in a very strange way: 

44025. Mirror. -- Silver and wood. Manche en forme de colonnette GLYPH sans ornement (fig. 2): chapiteau court et ramassé; la poignée à quatre côtes ou nervures donnant en section un losange. Le manche est en deux pièces. Assemblage à coins; mais ici, *les coins ou coussinets *sont formés par les tenons de la poignée engagée dans la mortaise du chapiteau et fendue de manière à pouvoir mordre la tige en métal.

44041. Manche de miroir. - Ivoire. [Pl. XII] [...] L'ouverture destinée à recevoir la tige du disque est largement creusée en entonnoir. L'assemblage devait donc se faire au tamponnage avec deux forts *coussinets *de bois.

44073. Miroir fragmentaire, consistant en un disque accompagné de la monture métallique du manche. - Bronze. [Pl. XV] Aucun trou de cheville ou de rivet dans la tige, qui probablement s'enfonçait entre deux *coussinets *dans le manche du bois ou d'une autre matière.

Unfortunately, the photos are not helpful, but perhaps the figure might be even though it pertains to a different mirror. So the _coussinets _must be on the inside of the handle in my question: *44016*. Still not sure if the florets were driven below the collar as well as his "wedges".


----------



## Garoubet

Coussinet est aussi utilisé pour désigner des coins de bois, mais normalement il s'agit de grosses pieces de bois de la taille d'un gros livre.  L'auteur semble ici l'utiliser aussi pour des petites pieces de bois. 
Mystère, mystère. Il ne faut pas oublier que cela a été écrit il y a plus d'un siecle.


----------



## olivier68

Restent à localiser les "5 filets incrustés du collier"... Qu'est-ce que le collier ?  Le haut de la partie qui relie le manche au miroir, décorée en pratique par un "collier" (tore décoré qui cache le raccord) ?



Garoubet said:


> Coussinet est aussi utilisé pour désigner des coins de bois, mais normalement il s'agit de grosses pieces de bois de la taille d'un gros livre.  L'auteur semble ici l'utiliser aussi pour des petites pieces de bois.
> Mystère, mystère. Il ne faut pas oublier que cela a été écrit il y a plus d'un siecle.



Je crois que, en France, on utilise aussi l'expression "coins de bois" pour désigner de petites pièces en bois qui visent à solidariser deux pièces de bois de plus grande taille. Du genre "petite cheville", même si les "coins" n'ont pas cette forme de "cheville". J'ai chez moi une table ancienne (XVIIIème ?) dont un ébéniste m'avait dit, après l'avoir examinée, "elle est toute en coins".


----------



## Angela Thomas

Hi! 
The five fillets = the collar as Garoubet's captioned image shows. [Though I don't see any sign of inlay so I'll figure that out later.] This looks like wadding/padding to me rather than a wedge, do you think my author might be meaning this? Douille , ou coussinet , ou guide de charnière pour lave-linge Beko à chargement frontale: Amazon.fr: Gros électroménager Perhaps wadding could be used to wedge something?


----------



## olivier68

Hi all !

Thanks to Garoubet for annoting the picture.
The problem with the "fillets" is that, as pointed by Capello, we can see only 4 on the picture, instead of 5. Or shall we count the limits as such?

Angela, would you have any other picture (not necessarily the very same object) but a "standardized egyptian hand-mirror" from which we could identify and name any part?


----------



## Angela Thomas

Hi! I'm sorry, there's no standard picture as there are a variety of elements, not always the same ones. I just have to keep individually uploading the plates and figures. Wish it were so simple. 
Strangely fillets are also used for lines = here five lines were engraved/incised. They are also used for headbands, just to make it confusing.  I was confused in the beginning too and had to figure it out.


----------

